# Vintage T/A and Hot Rod fans - check these out



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

There is a guy trying to launch a "STEEL WHEEL" type wheel that will use the HPI Vintage type tires (used on the VTA cars) - 

He's looking for funding pledges to make this a reality - 

Read it for yourself - I will be pledging after payday! (I WANT 3-4 sets of the wheels & the White Wall and Red Wall stripe kits!) MUSCLE CARS BABY!!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/507725522/r-c-car-wheels-1-10-scale-steelies


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

swtour said:


> There is a guy trying to launch a "STEEL WHEEL" type wheel that will use the HPI Vintage type tires (used on the VTA cars) -
> 
> He's looking for funding pledges to make this a reality -
> 
> ...


Very Cool!


----------



## father04co (Dec 17, 2010)

lookin nice


----------

